# AMCA Meet in Davenport, Iowa



## bud poe (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone going to the Antique Motorcycle Swap and Show in Davenport, Iowa?  I'll be headed out there on Thursday the 1st and be there all weekend...Anyone been before?  Wonder if many pedal bikes show up?


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2011)

yes,there are lots of bikes,but,you need to be there on tues. if you want a chance at them.stop by my place on the way back and i will sell you one.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2011)

I so wish to go to that, one day i will. maybe next year I'll set some monies aside


----------



## bud poe (Aug 30, 2011)

dave the wave said:


> yes,there are lots of bikes,but,you need to be there on tues. if you want a chance at them.stop by my place on the way back and i will sell you one.




Dave, did you mean Thursday, cause today is Tuesday...I guess by the time I get there I'll be digging through the crumbs...


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2011)

be there by thurs. sept.1, and you still might have a chance. but you would have a better one on weds.


----------



## kccomet (Aug 30, 2011)

they dont let the vendors set up  till thurs at 6 although the camp grounds are open and people do come days early


----------



## bud poe (Aug 31, 2011)

Good to know, thanks guys....


----------

